# New to the forum here



## jandtcatering (Nov 9, 2004)

New to the forum here. We would like to make some connections. If you guys are interested to learn more about us, you can check out our website. Thanks!


----------



## cyanide (Oct 16, 2004)

Welcome JandTCatering,

Just checked out your website. You should consider getting your own domain, there are plenty of benefits for doing so.

Have you checked out your website in any other browser besides Internet Explorer? It comes out pretty funky and some parts not at all. You could be losing up to 30% of visitors


----------

